

AMEX Offering Members $300 To Cancel Accounts - keltecp11
http://www.marketwatch.com/news/story/American-Express-offers-some-holders/story.aspx?guid={53897BA2-CFB7-4C35-9ADF-9B7C4B8F6C82}

======
jaymstr
I'd love to see the numbers to back this up. Gotta love that a company is
essentially bribing its customers to quit. They must be pretty bad to justify
the $300 bribe.

